# Need the name of a throw



## vankuen (May 1, 2008)

The coach mumbled it the other night and I forgot to ask him the name of this throw.  We would do an ippon seoinage and then flow right into this hip throw:

Basically is I start with my left hand on the uke's right sleeve, and my right hand on the uke's left side lapel, I would rotate clockwise bringing the uke's left arm over my left shoulder while still keeping my right hand gripped on the uke's lapel.  I would perform the throw over my left hip and release the uke's sleeve to allow him to breakfall. 

A variation of this we did that night too was to start with both sleeves in hand, and do the same thing, only that my right hand would hold on to the uke's left sleeve the entire time.  

I looked all over judoinfo.com but couldn't find the same technique...any ideas?


----------



## JudoJunkie (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like you were doing Sode Tsuri Komi Gosohi.  It is a left handed version of Tsuri Komi Goshi using a right handed grip.  It is a great combination throw with Seoi Nage or any other right sided hip throw.


----------



## tellner (May 1, 2008)

It could be several things. If uke goes over your shoulder it's probably seoi-nage. If it's actually a hip throw it could be tsurikomgoshi or one of its modified forms. If tori's right leg leaves the ground as part of the throw it's - crud this is going back thirty years - uchi mata, harai goshi, hane goshi or yama arashi depending on the exact placement and finish.


----------



## vankuen (May 1, 2008)

Yep!  That was it.  I was able to do a search on youtube for it now that you guys helped with the name.  

So it was a flowing drill from Ippon Seoinage to Sode Tsuri Kome Goshi.  I really liked that second throw and wanted to remember it's name.  Thanks a lot fellas.  

BTW...is there a way to do an arm break with that throw?  It seems to lend itself well to that.


----------

